
React-table: a new lightweight datagrid for React - derekperkins
https://medium.com/@tannerlinsley/why-i-wrote-react-table-and-the-problems-it-has-solved-for-nozzle-others-445c4e93d4a8
======
andrewstuart
I use this and its pretty damn good.

[http://allenfang.github.io/react-bootstrap-
table/](http://allenfang.github.io/react-bootstrap-table/)

~~~
derekperkins
That does look good if you're already using bootstrap. If you're not, it'd be
pretty heavy.

